# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Australian WHV

## Atravel

The 1 year is activated when you arrive in Australia. I think you have up to 1 year from receiving it to activate it, ie. arrive in Oz. It should specify this on the actual visa though?

----------

